# First time ever fly fishing for smallies



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

went down to the rocky with my 7/8 wt.(SOOO OVERKILL) for smallies but got to learn somehow..got them both on a white minnow pattern..one in fast water and one in med fast water next to a log-jam..what a blast! now I NEED a 5wt...but it was good practice for steelies which are SOON..first time I just ran a straight leader off my fly line and no indicator


----------



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

Good Job man! Looks like fun. How did that reel work out for you?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Sweet!! Another convert! Actually try a 3wt for even more fun.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

First time you run into a 5 lb bronzeback you'll be happy you're throwing that 7/8!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Well sure it would but not very often.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

You may like a 5wt for smaller streamer patterns for smallies, I use a 5wt for smaller patterns and a good smallie will battle like crazy on that rod. But if you start slinging bulkier flies or big topwater patterns, you may need the 7/8wt to cast them better!

Were you drifting your flies or swinging them? I love how hard a smallie slams a streamer when you're swinging them, they hit them like they are just plain peaved off!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

TheCream said:


> You may like a 5wt for smaller streamer patterns for smallies, I use a 5wt for smaller patterns and a good smallie will battle like crazy on that rod. But if you start slinging bulkier flies or big topwater patterns, you may need the 7/8wt to cast them better!
> 
> Were you drifting your flies or swinging them? I love how hard a smallie slams a streamer when you're swinging them, they hit them like they are just plain peaved off!


Amen with the big rod. It may seem like 5 weight territory now, but as I've advanced a little in my streamer fishing for big predators, I now throw an 8 weight axiom (so basically a 9 wt) with a 200gr sinking line and 4-6" long streamers haha. Smallmouth like em, largemouth eat em up!

There are a lot of reasons to buy a 5 weight... Most of them make sense. Buying one to fish bass is totally not one of them IMO. I've enjoyed bass 100x more with 6-8 weights... especially spring bass when the 16-20" fish pack the rivers to spawn!

As for the strikes... typically I spend so much time swinging the flies that I end up half dorky and not paying much attention. The strikes surprise me so much I typically miss the fish


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Some great tips and posts fellas. Only reason I say a 3 or a 5wt does better is for these low summer time levels where else any bigger rods and flies will actually spook the crap of the fish. when the levels get bck to normal I be using my 7wt for smallies and am always using a 9 or 10 wt for LMB though especially around weeds and brush. Good reason to to own many different weights.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

the better the fight the better I feel...I will buy a 4/5 wt for smallies..and that rod and reel worked good..also I was drifting flies...I dont know much about swinging flies yet


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Some great tips and posts fellas. Only reason I say a 3 or a 5wt does better is for these low summer time levels where else any bigger rods and flies will actually spook the crap of the fish. when the levels get bck to normal I be using my 7wt for smallies and am always using a 9 or 10 wt for LMB though especially around weeds and brush. Good reason to to own many different weights.



Sick ain't it? I got more rods than sense.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice very Nice!


----------

